# let's learn about the maize ball



## jarrod

this is imo one of the most under-used peices of equipment in the gym. it's also something many martial artists could benefit from adding to their training. here's a good basic tutorial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sBMCAHt1KU&feature=related

a couple of tips:

try not to watch the ball; see it with your periphial vision like you would a punch. keep your eyes where your opponent would be if the bag was his glove. 

to develop your infighting, stand directly under where the bag hangs. to work your stick & move, stand further out, slip inside, then kickout.

TAKE YOUR HANDS WITH YOU! even when you get good at head movement, keep them mitts up! if the bag hits you in the head, ask yourself why it didn't hit your guard.

the bag doesn't have to miss you by much, it just has to miss you.  if it misses too wide, you'll miss out on opportunities to counter punch.  

this is one of my favorite training tools, hope you like.

jf


----------



## Nolerama

THAT'S what that thing is for! jk.

Thanks for that post. I think I'll start using that now.


----------



## elder999

Nolerama said:


> THAT'S what that thing is for! jk.
> 
> Thanks for that post. I think I'll start using that now.


 
It should be hung from a shorter tether, so it swings faster-I think he used the long chain for demonstration purposes,and maybe because of ceiling height.


----------



## searcher

I agree with you completely on how under-rated the maze ball is.   My boxers got a whole bunch better at slipping when I got one and started using it.   Not to mention that it helped me stop taking so much punishment.

Thanks again.


----------



## jarrod

glad you all like!



Nolerama said:


> THAT'S what that thing is for! jk.
> 
> Thanks for that post. I think I'll start using that now.


 
you're not one of those guys who punches the damn thing are you?



elder999 said:


> It should be hung from a shorter tether, so it swings faster-I think he used the long chain for demonstration purposes,and maybe because of ceiling height.


 
good point, however some people prefer the longer tether so that they can get accustomed to adding their footwork in along with their head movement.  the longer tether does a better job of simulating a moving opponent, though it is much slower.

jf


----------



## Nolerama

jarrod said:


> you're not one of those guys who punches the damn thing are you?



No, we don't have one set up, but i won't lie, if it was there, I'd probably take a shot at it.


----------



## jarrod

Nolerama said:


> No, we don't have one set up, but i won't lie, if it was there, I'd probably take a shot at it.


 
lol, everybody does the first time.  but it seems like there's always one guy who does it, & no one tells him it's wrong, so he spends like 2 months punching it.  

however, in most gyms, it just hangs in a corner unused, if the gym even has one 

jf


----------

